# Post if you've never owned a Zebralight!



## robostudent5000 (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm totally biting GCB's thread idea in another forum, and I'm not hating on Zebras, but I was just curious. With all the love Zebras get here, I wanted to see some hands of members who have never owned a Zebra and maybe hear some reasons why. :wave:


----------



## ringzero (Jul 13, 2011)

I've never owned one.

They do look to be superb lights in nearly every way except reliability. Their very slow turn around time for service is also a negative for me.

Odds seem to be good that I'd get a decent one, but the whole crap shoot nature of the experience just puts me off from buying one.

.


----------



## CheepSteal (Jul 13, 2011)

I've never owned one either.
Never used one before, but I don't dig the UI and looks too much though.


----------



## redaudi (Jul 13, 2011)

never owned one, never looked into owning one. 


guess that's it. :shrug:


----------



## Mdinana (Jul 13, 2011)

I've never owned one... but I do have my first 2 coming in the mail. Eventually.


----------



## CapeDoc (Jul 13, 2011)

I had never heard of a Zebralight untill I discovered this forum. It appears that their global market penetration is not a dense as the penetration into the US market. Researching them, it appears if they are good, value for money, versitile products. Wish they were freely available where i live.


----------



## gcbryan (Jul 13, 2011)

Haha...Robo you know if you had posted this a few weeks ago I would have been the first to respond however how I have 1 Zebralight and another on the way and my friend I predict that you will give in to your curiosity and to (my) peer pressure soon  and will get one yourself!

Actually, I agree with some of the comments posted. I wouldn't have purchased one if it were not for Going Gear. I wouldn't have purchased one directly from Zebralight for the reasons mentioned.

If I need service I'll hold my nose and send it in I guess but I'm hoping that the models I bought have been out long enough for any reliability problems to have been solved. Most of the problems were with the earlier models anyway as I recall. My concerns were just with the Fanboy  response to Zebralight. No one seemed to be critical in their approach.

Everyone! remember my prediction...Robo will own a Zebralight of some sort before the year is out


----------



## Lanque (Jul 13, 2011)

Never owned one, but starting to get curious over the last week about them.


----------



## Szemhazai (Jul 13, 2011)

Tested two but never owned - it counts ?

Zebra S&*&(#@$% hard in all fast outdoor activities...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2011)

I've never owned a Zebra light but then I've never owned a head lamp period... I don't like anything on my head apart from hair, I really dislike all forms of head wear


----------



## The_Driver (Jul 13, 2011)

I have never owned one either. I don't really need them, but I do find the all-flood models really interesting and at some point wanted to get one. Now I'm at least going to wait for them to release brighter flood-models with an xp-g oder xm-l and a neutral/warm/high-cri-warm tint. I only buy lights which I find really interesting for some reason.


----------



## ahorton (Jul 13, 2011)

Never owned. I've always want long-throw headlights.


----------



## ryguy24000 (Jul 13, 2011)

Don't own one yet! Waiting for the 502! Didn't hear of Zebra until I found CPF in january.


----------



## DisrupTer911 (Jul 13, 2011)

Never owned one either.

Something about the look I don't like.


----------



## Morelite (Jul 13, 2011)

I don't own any, no real reason why as all my needs are currently covered.


----------



## trbofrek (Jul 13, 2011)

Dont own one, but I just bought an older sc50w for my nephew's birthday. And I have to say, the tint was beautiful and is by far the most compact AA clicky light I have seen. I am really looking at picking up a sc51w for myself. UI can be a little difficult to get used to after playing around with my nephews. But its still an amazingly compact light.


----------



## joanne (Jul 13, 2011)

I've never bought one because they just don't meet my needs. I do mine exploring so I need long run times and the ability to switch between a spot and a flood. My needs run along the line of a Sten Light or Scurion, but my budget just won't handle those. I'm in the process of modding an Apex Pro to run on an 18650 x 4 battery pack. Not an optimum solution, but one that will get me by for a while.

_*Joanne*_


----------



## Bolster (Jul 14, 2011)

We glancingly hit on this question in the recent headlamp survey. It gives a view regarding what proportion of respondents are looking to purchase a Zebralight in the future, compared to those who are looking to purchase something else. If you add up all intents to purchase something _other_ than a Zebralight, there are more non-Zebra purchases planned than Zebra purchases. But when you look at the single most popular category for next intended purchase, it's Zebralight by a commanding lead. Second place, Spark. It's interesting that Zebralight doesn't place for their CR123 lights...!


----------



## carrot (Jul 14, 2011)

A month ago I would have been the first to respond to this, like GCB. I finally picked up a Zebralight because I was finally curious enough to see what it's all about. So far I have very mixed feelings about it, but we will see in the coming months whether it is really up to snuff!


----------



## snakyjake (Jul 14, 2011)

I don't own one....yet. But I also read something about Spark having a twin AA headlamp (SD5?) that looks promising.


----------



## gcbryan (Jul 14, 2011)

carrot said:


> A month ago I would have been the first to respond to this, like GCB. I finally picked up a Zebralight because I was finally curious enough to see what it's all about. So far I have very mixed feelings about it, but we will see in the coming months whether it is really up to snuff!


 
You should post those mixed feeling. I'm usually hard on headlamps because there's always something that wasn't done (IMO) right. I have less mixed feelings regarding my Zebralights than my other headlamps now but it would be interesting to hear your thoughts.

I know you were heavily in the traditional headlamp camp as was I. I actually find it almost useless when someone reviews any product and only raves about it so your thoughts would be valuable to anyone still considering (or not) a Zebralight.


----------



## carrot (Jul 14, 2011)

gcbryan said:


> You should post those mixed feeling. I'm usually hard on headlamps because there's always something that wasn't done (IMO) right. I have less mixed feelings regarding my Zebralights than my other headlamps now but it would be interesting to hear your thoughts.
> 
> I know you were heavily in the traditional headlamp camp as was I. I actually find it almost useless when someone reviews any product and only raves about it so your thoughts would be valuable to anyone still considering (or not) a Zebralight.


Between you and I we will set the facts straight about Zebralight and cut through the biases of the fanboys. The Zebralight headlamps are compelling products for sure, but not without flaws.

Right now, my biggest concern is that the Vf required to turn on the Zebralight is much higher than the Vf required to keep it running. That means you could turn it off thinking you're going to save your battery and then find out a moment later that it refuses to turn back on. I have other small qualms but I will address those later once I am better acquainted with the light. 

I am curious to find out if this is your experience as well running alkalines and NiMH in your H51, as I only have the H31Fw.

Right now the Zebralight offers three advantages over traditional headlamps that I own: it is smaller, it uses a single cell, and is brighter. It also comes with some disadvantages, the one most likely to cause trouble for me in the future being shorter runtimes than I am used to.


----------



## gcbryan (Jul 14, 2011)

carrot said:


> Between you and I we will set the facts straight about Zebralight and cut through the biases of the fanboys. The Zebralight headlamps are compelling products for sure, but not without flaws.
> 
> Right now, my biggest concern is that the Vf required to turn on the Zebralight is much higher than the Vf required to keep it running. That means you could turn it off thinking you're going to save your battery and then find out a moment later that it refuses to turn back on. I have other small qualms but I will address those later once I am better acquainted with the light.
> 
> ...



Right now I only have the H51f (the H51 should arrive by tomorrow). I haven't used the batteries down to that level yet. I'm currently using a lithium primary. I have some nihh batteries coming and don't plan on using regular alkalines unless I have too.

I guess I don't have quite the problem with this behavior that you do. If the batteries are so low that you want to turn it off to save battery power you aren't in too difficult a situation (or you wouldn't turn the light off). So, if it doesn't restart due to battery depletion...just change the batteries would be what I'd do.

I like the fact that the battery changing process is so easy and it's much easier to have an AA cell in a pocket or pack than 3 or 4 AAA's. Changing the Storm in cold or inclement weather would be a pain...4 AAA batteries with little indication of negative vs positive terminal positioning and having to pull on a piece of film to get the 4th battery out!

One AA won't last as long as 3 or 4 AAA's but it will last twice as long as an AAA and on that basis is 50% cheaper as well as much easier to keep track of.

I'm really liking the method of beam angle adjustment, the smaller size and I'm actually liking the UI for the most part. I don't use the 2nd sub-level in high (133 lumens or strobe) both because I don't need them and because they are difficult to get to. The regular sub-level is perfect IMO....memory just for that selection.

The downside to me is just that you need two Zebralights to have flood and spot. They are small enough however (and I like redundancy anyway) that you can wear one and carry the other and just consider it as a spare battery holder.

I might be taking it easier on Zebralight than I would if I hadn't been dealing with a 4 AAA traditional headlamp with a screwy UI in one regard (toggling between flood and spot upon power up every time). The Storm has a lot of things right but when you have one very annoying thing you begin to appreciate something that at least you can say isn't annoying 

The tradition headlamps seem clunky only once you can compare it to a Zebralight.

As I use both of my Zebralights more perhaps I'll find other issues but so far I'm fairly impressed. They cost a little too much for what they are but that didn't stop me from buying two of them when I already had two other headlamps so I guess it's not much of a negative


----------



## carrot (Jul 14, 2011)

gcbryan said:


> I guess I don't have quite the problem with this behavior that you do. If the batteries are so low that you want to turn it off to save battery power you aren't in too difficult a situation (or you wouldn't turn the light off). So, if it doesn't restart due to battery depletion...just change the batteries would be what I'd do.



*EDIT: This post in regards to the H31Fw, which is a CR123 light and not an AA light*. 

Here's a few sample situations where this would have been incredibly inconvenient for me.

When backpacking, I store spare cells inside my pack. I will drop my pack and leave it behind under several circumstances:
- to go pump water
- once I've setup camp, if I'm exploring the nearby area or sitting with other hikers
- when I sleep, my pack is kept near, but not inside my hammock
- summiting

These same circumstances are exactly times when I might turn off the headlamp to save some juice. I might turn off the headlamp while pumping water so that the bugs that enjoy the water don't swarm me. I might turn off the headlamp while hanging out with fellow hikers so I don't blind them. I won't have my headlamp on once I go to bed, but I usually wake up in the middle of the night (especially during rainstorms) and check my lines. These are all times when I will not have my pack (and spare batteries) on me when surprise headlamp failure is not acceptable. 

In one such circumstance earlier this summer I had setup camp and then decided to go fetch water, a very steep and treacherous journey 0.5mi down a mountain, and took my summit pack containing: my Petzl Tikka XP2 headlamp, MSR Hyperflow water filter, and several Nalgene Cantenes and Platypus bottles. I also took my Leki trekking poles. When I sat down to pump water, flying insects were bugging me so I switched my headlamp to red mode so I could just see what I was doing. Since the Zebralight has no red output I would have instead just switched it off and pumped water to the dim moonlight. If I'd had a surprise headlamp failure (battery failure included) it would have been an incredibly dangerous and difficult hike back to camp using either my McLux PD-S mizer (small 60 lumens flashlight) or my backup to my backup, a 5mm-based Mako AAA. If I'd had to use either handheld flashlight, I would have also had to not use my hiking poles which were very nearly necessary for the climb and descent.

Where traditional headlamps excel in this area is that they offer pretty substantial low battery warnings (by becoming dim) before they run out of battery power. The Zebralight, with its "excellent regulation," a feature so dear to most flashaholics, is bright to the last drop of battery juice, and then refuses to light. 

I believe that you should be given plenty of extra runtime to replace the batteries when they are low because the exact instant when a battery might run out (and surprise you) could be an especially inconvenient time. For a climber, you could be hanging off a quickdraw 50 feet off the ground trying to change your headlamp's battery. For a hiker you could be in torrential rain with not a tree or rain shelter in sight. For a caver you could be neck-deep in water. Hence why I consider the Zebralight's low battery failure mode to be very nearly unacceptable. Add that to Zebralight's original very poor track record for reliability and you can see why I have such mixed feelings about it.

I really like lots of aspects of the Zebralights. Again, I love the output, and small size, and light weight, and single battery, and even the UI is pretty darn good (but not perfect... the Saint gets the nod here). That's what makes it so frustrating to me to feel I can't count on it to light up when I need it. I really would love to abandon the trusty 3xAAA headlamps, to stop recommending the very expensive SF Saint as the ideal prosumer headlamp, and feel the Zebralight love.


----------



## kelmo (Jul 14, 2011)

I've never owned a Zebralight. I am content with my Petzl's and Surefires.


----------



## snakyjake (Jul 14, 2011)

carrot said:


> Here's a few sample situations where this would have been incredibly inconvenient for me.
> The Zebralight...is bright to the last drop of battery juice, and then refuses to light.



Good point. I've had this happen to me many times. Wish there was an LED indicator like my electric shaver.

Another point:

I have a Princeton headlamp that has a tiny dim light to indicate the location of my headlamp when turned off in the dark. It makes finding my headlamp easier in the dark. This is a feature I wish was on all my lights.


----------



## gcbryan (Jul 14, 2011)

Haha...I feel the pain  However, since I know that the Zebralight only has one battery (and now that I know it will cut-off suddenly) I'll either keep another battery on me or more likely I'll always have my second Zebralight with me.

I always wear REI nylon outdoor pants with the zipper up the leg and the zipper to convert to short pants. These pants have regular pockets but below that they also have cargo pockets (in part to hold the zipped off legs when the pants are converted to short pants). There is always room in one for a cell phone and in the other for something as lightweight as another Zebralight (consider it a spare battery holder).

I'd never be hanging on a wall (climbing) in the dark with only one light anyway. Nor would I dive that way and I'm pretty sure most cavers wouldn't be completely counting on a battery (or light) not failing.

I do like it when lights are regulated but then go into extended dim mode before the battery is completely depleted. The Storm does this. However it's not a deal breaker for me. It's more important to me that I know how the Zebralight will behave and then plan accordingly. The cycling low/medium/hi is also a bit fast (as long as we are critiquing Zebralight)  Also, at least with the H51f I can't say that I would ever choose 195 lumens over 95 lumens for high. It's a flood light and doubling the output like that isn't really all that noticeable and yet it cuts the run time in half. With the H51 it should result in additional noticeable throw but with the H51f it's not all that effective or efficient.

Poles are never "necessary" but are convenient  (Just giving you a hard time)


----------



## snakyjake (Jul 14, 2011)

Some of us are just walking out to the mailbox or the barn, and don't like having their light going out on them. And when I go to the barn, I'm not bringing extra batteries or a backup light. This problem is with a lot of lights, not just Zebralight.


----------



## davidt1 (Jul 14, 2011)

My H51w drops off gradually from High to Med to Low. There is a whole "H51" thread in which not a single problem of early battery cut-off is reported. This is how rumor gets started. One person (a first by the way) with a ZL light with different battery chemistry reports early battery cut-off. Now suddenly ZL lights have early battery cut-off problem.


----------



## gcbryan (Jul 14, 2011)

davidt1 said:


> My H51w drops off gradually from High to Med to Low. There is a whole "H51" thread in which not a single problem of early battery cut-off is reported. This is how rumor gets started. One person (a first by the way) with a ZL light with different battery chemistry reports early battery cut-off. Now suddenly ZL lights have early battery cut-off problem.



You make an interesting point. As mentioned I've not had mine long enough to know how this works. Carrot had a problem in this regard and didn't think I had an experience one way or another (yet) with my Zebralight.

But now that you've mentioned how you're reacts that's the way mine was working on a old rechargeable battery that wouldn't hold a full charge. When it got to high it wouldn't function correctly. It was actually dimmer than medium. So I guess I do have some indication that as the battery is depleted it will drop from high to medium to low....unless it's like Carrots of course.

Anyone else have this sudden cut with a Zebralight?


----------



## Bolster (Jul 14, 2011)

I have one Zebra that flashes when the cell's about ready to poop out, and I have another that just quits when the cell is dead. (Or maybe it's how alkaline vs NiMH cells exhaust, I don't know.) I haven't kept track of which light does what, I have H50s and H501s. I've had batteries deplete while doing crawlspace work, but I just put in another battery and keep going. My friend who is sailing to French Polynesia, and who uses his Zebras constantly, had his H501 exhaust its battery while he was doing some sort of night-time operation on a sail, and it irritated him enough he remarked on it to me, wishing it would drop out of regulation rather than extinguish. (He wasn't carrying a spare battery for a changeout at the time). 

Personally I would prefer a warning, but it's not a big deal to me. I generally use my batts to the last drop and then change. Seldom am I hanging from a cliff when that happens. Ideally a light would burn regulated for the first 90% of battery life and then drop into non-regulation for the last 10%, but I'm not aware of any lights that have that sort of management. Any task that's "mission critical" I would not rely on any single-emitter light. I believe in redundancy. Did I mention I believe in redundancy? My work helmet has two lights on it. Even if the lights dropped out of regulation, I'd still use 2 lights, because I believe in...oh, I already said that. 

On several occasions when a Zebralight has winked out, I wait a few moments and can turn it back on to low.


----------



## gcbryan (Jul 14, 2011)

Since we're gathering information  ...Carrot were you using NIMH when your's cut out or alkalines? It may not change ones choice of batteries for a particular outing but it would be interesting to know if alkalines end up giving a little more warning (if that's the case) or maybe they just cut out sooner!


----------



## wreckless1 (Jul 14, 2011)

This is one of those cases where you can justify making the statement that your life depends on it . if that's the case then the answer is to make note of it and sell the light and get something that works for you.99 % of the rest of zebra owners will never be affected by this other than they might have that problem between the house and the mailbox or from the kitchen to the bedroom .


----------



## KTW39 (Jul 14, 2011)

I have never owned 1, but not opposed to the notion. :shrug:


----------



## davidt1 (Jul 14, 2011)

Since some people are still uninformed about ZL lights, here are some facts:

1. Older ZL lights such as the H501 cut off abruptly when the battery is low. The behavior is unpredictable.

2. The new H51 dims down from high to med to low. The new H51 are optimized for use with Eneloop batteries. Other rechargeable batteries are not recommended.

A little search on the forum would certainly help the uninformed greatly.


----------



## carrot (Jul 15, 2011)

Sorry, I did not mean to make a blanket statement about ALL Zebralights, however, my sample of one H31Fw acts this way and I am surprised that there's no mention of said behavior elsewhere. I went back and edited my original post to more clearly reflect that it is referring to an H31 and not an H51.



davidt1 said:


> My H51w drops off gradually from High to Med to Low. There is a whole "H51" thread in which not a single problem of early battery cut-off is reported. This is how rumor gets started. One person (a first by the way) with a ZL light with different battery chemistry reports early battery cut-off. Now suddenly ZL lights have early battery cut-off problem.


Mine is of course, the H31 and not the H51. But I still consider it inexcusable since the Saint seems to manage to dim down properly on the same CR123. Seems not many people own an H31 then???



gcbryan said:


> Since we're gathering information  ...Carrot were you using NIMH when your's cut out or alkalines? It may not change ones choice of batteries for a particular outing but it would be interesting to know if alkalines end up giving a little more warning (if that's the case) or maybe they just cut out sooner!


 
My Zebralight is an H31Fw, so I use primary CR123s. 

My GPSes run off Eneloops but I am not accustomed to powering my illumination tools on AAs. Any good flashlight I own that I might pair with a headlamp also runs off 123s, so it's the obvious choice for my headlamp to also run them.


----------



## carrot (Jul 16, 2011)

I am also sorry that I didn't mean to kill an interesting thread that had interesting responses.


----------



## tam17 (Jul 17, 2011)

Never owned one, but would like to. Perhaps one day they'd be available locally.

Cheers,

Tam


----------



## Schuey2002 (Jul 21, 2011)

tam17 said:


> Never owned one, but would like to. Perhaps one day they'd be available locally.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Tam


Tam pretty much summed up what I would have typed...


----------



## degarb (Jul 21, 2011)

Don't doubt their durability. But I hate floody, shallow reflector head lamps. Waste of lumens. Your vision detail is in center of eye--the productive part of the vision for working. If you are barely getting enough lux for detail needed at outset, after 20-40 minutes the light becomes dim or unreliably useless if driven more than a few milliamps. Just my experience. 

If they had a locally sold xml for $50ish, I might buy. Since two lights together are better than one. But it would need to boost color/detail of center of vision. But I am sure I would return it immediately if lux were not enough to see detail on a wall at 12-25 foot, much less anyting less than 8 foot. (Ideally good 150 lumens and high few k of lux (light remington 4hl) and fair cri for 10 hours per emitter, or light is useless for any thing worth doing.)

Bah, humbug. Curious, untried and skeptical. And still, remarkably opinionated. Odd.


----------



## recDNA (Jul 21, 2011)

Read lots of bad stuff about dependability, turning on in your pocket, 18650 sized flashlights that are too narrow for many 18650 batteries, waiting for replacements from China, etc. It's all too much.


----------



## robostudent5000 (Jul 21, 2011)

degarb said:


> If you are barely getting enough lux for detail needed at outset, after 20-40 minutes the light becomes dim or unreliably useless if driven more than a few milliamps. Just my experience.



useless after 20-40 minutes... i don't think the Zebras, or any other light with regulated output, have this problem.


----------



## Colorblinded (Jul 21, 2011)

Never owned one, they haven't offered what I've been looking for. That said the 4xAA Q50 is interesting and I have been following the thread on it, it would be a good option when maximum space saving and lightness isn't a concern since it's battery compatible with my flashes both in type & quantity, making keeping everything organized easy.


----------



## abbotsmike (Jul 21, 2011)

Being over the pond in the UK, I had never heard of zebralight until I started lurking here. My headlight is a Petzl Tactikka XP that I picked up at a very reasonable price (£30 or so) when I needed a lightweight lamp for hiking. It does everything I need, and although using 3 AAA's can be annoying, the fact that petzl have recently 'approved' using ni-mh batteries with it and I have picked up an individual channel ni-mh charger takes away that issue.

I am twitching to upgrade the diode to a seoul P4 though, Under £5 and easy as they come for practically double the output!!


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Jul 21, 2011)

Does wishing that you've never owned one count?


----------



## ROVER (Jul 22, 2011)

I don't have a Zebra because the UI sounds a little confusing to me and mostly because of the reports of bad quality.

Right now, I'm very happy with my Fenix HL20: small, light, super smooth beam with integrated popup difuser for throw or flood, runs well on one AA NIMH, and has well spaced light levels.

I also have a Princeton Tech EOS, where I replaced the Luxeon and optic with a SSC P4 and IMS 17mm reflector.

I don't mind using 3 AAA lights ever since I got a Sony BC G34HRE4KN for independent charging.


----------



## Fatso (Jul 29, 2011)

I have one. It's the H31w XP-E and love it. Compact and the levels are excellent. I like lights with really low below 1 lumen. I have nothing bad to say about it..
I have Spark ST6-460NW and the Fenix HP10 and the HP10 has seen some heavy use but the zebralight seems better for my use..


----------



## jabe1 (Jul 30, 2011)

Haven't owned one yet. I lost interest when they became throwy. 

If they come out with something with some serious lumens , neutral, and floody, maybe.

I just got a couple of Peak 90° adapters though, and with a QTC pill, how can you beat it?


----------



## Bolster (Aug 1, 2011)

jabe1 said:


> Haven't owned one yet. I lost interest when they became throwy.
> 
> If they come out with something with some serious lumens , neutral, and floody, maybe.



Jabe, Have you heard about the upcoming H502? XM-L emitter, something over 240 lumens on high, pure flood...supposed to be out 4th quarter this year...

...now they haven't talked about a neutral option to that light, but there seems to be a pattern where Zebra quickly adds a neutral version to the announcement of any new light.


----------



## jabe1 (Aug 1, 2011)

Bolster said:


> Jabe, Have you heard about the upcoming H502? XM-L emitter, something over 240 lumens on high, pure flood...supposed to be out 4th quarter this year...
> 
> ...now they haven't talked about a neutral option to that light, but there seems to be a pattern where Zebra quickly adds a neutral version to the announcement of any new light.



If the switch is reliable, it may be my first ZL model!


----------



## kaj (Aug 1, 2011)

I've never owned one because I read that quite a few owners were having problems a few years back. Have they improved their quality ?


----------



## don.gwapo (Aug 1, 2011)

Never owned one. But I really like the H31 for its tiny size but dont like the UI.


----------



## gcbryan (Aug 2, 2011)

don.gwapo said:


> Never owned one. But I really like the H31 for its tiny size but dont like the UI.


 
What don't you like about it? I ask only because before I bought one (two) I wasn't sure I'd like the UI (mainly just from looking at it on paper). Once I got it and played around with it for a few minutes I think it's the best UI of any light that I own.

That doesn't mean that you would feel the same way but I'm just wondering if you have tried one or have questions about the UI from the published UI instructions (which do seem complicated).


----------



## swj0001 (Aug 2, 2011)

I've never owned one. I prefer focused light in a headlamp (reflector or optic).


----------



## don.gwapo (Aug 8, 2011)

gcbryan said:


> What don't you like about it? I ask only because before I bought one (two) I wasn't sure I'd like the UI (mainly just from looking at it on paper). Once I got it and played around with it for a few minutes I think it's the best UI of any light that I own.
> 
> That doesn't mean that you would feel the same way but I'm just wondering if you have tried one or have questions about the UI from the published UI instructions (which do seem complicated).


I prefer a reverse UI.


----------



## gcbryan (Aug 8, 2011)

don.gwapo said:


> I prefer a reverse UI.



I'm not sure what you mean by that but the cycling with a Zebralight goes from low to high.


----------



## don.gwapo (Aug 9, 2011)

I prefer mode switching by lightly presing the switch when on. ZL differ on that. Anyway, it's just a matter of personal preference in the UI.


----------



## michael b (Aug 11, 2011)

Never owned one. I had an old school head lamp for when I used to bike at night. Maybe I will look into one once fall comes around and it is still dark during my morning bike rides. On a nice day, I like to bike to work. Can not do it with 100+ degree temps.


----------



## Bolster (Aug 12, 2011)

kaj said:


> I've never owned one because I read that quite a few owners were having problems a few years back. Have they improved their quality ?



You're probably referring to the early 2009 lights...initial batches of H501s and H60s were insufficiently sealed. Although the problem was fixed in short order, there is no short-term fix for the reputation damage it caused. I'm unaware of any systematic problem with Zebras being reported since then.


----------



## jkak (Aug 18, 2011)

Like Tam and Shuey I sure wish I could see one up close before purchasing. That being said it looks like I am awful close to just pulling the trigger. I do appreciate the discussion here on reasons for not owning one. I think that helps me more in making my decision. So thanks!


----------



## robostudent5000 (Dec 30, 2011)

gcbryan said:


> Everyone! remember my prediction...Robo will own a Zebralight of some sort before the year is out



mr bryan was indeed correct. i picked up a used H60 from the Marketplace a couple weeks ago. am very pleased with it.


----------



## jamie.91 (Dec 30, 2011)

They've never really appealed to me to much but I'm tempted to try the sc600 ( I think ) because of the hype about it lately


----------



## spc smith (Dec 30, 2011)

agreed. zipper pockets work great! or you could even go as far as having a battery storage supply.


----------



## ABitDark (Dec 31, 2011)

High cost for limited output and run time on the small lamps. I'm in cold weather often, so multiple batteries are mandatory. Great lights from all the reviews and posts but out of my $/use range.


----------



## katish (Jan 4, 2012)

Hello y'all! Interesting post for someone who's considering getting a ZL.. I never heard of this brand before coming to CPF.. in Brazil between backpackers Black Diamond Icon is "da thing" but the bulk just throws me off.. so imagine my surprise when I discovered these single cell headlamps with bright lights and low weight! *drool*


----------



## Changchung (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi everybody, I cant post saying why I dont have a Zebra because I do have some Zebras; 3 H60 a H600w and I will order a H51r soon...

I will like to ask to everybody who post here and buy a Zebra edit his post and add why their buy it.

If Robo had no problem with it.


SFMI4UT


----------



## savumaki (Mar 24, 2012)

redaudi said:


> never owned one, never looked into owning one.
> 
> 
> guess that's it. :shrug:



ditto


----------



## eh4 (Mar 24, 2012)

I guess some just don't like them and don't want to try them.
Based on researching the site and reviews I determined that these lights have a great combination of qualities. Without being "the best" at any, they are about the brightest, lightest, toughest and most reliable lights around, especially for less than 75$.
I got my H51Fc pretty much to hold me over till HDS became available, ended up liking it so much that I kinda quit worrying about when HDS would be ready. Then I lent it to a friend for a couple weeks that turned into a couple months and got myself a Malkoff Little Twisty as consolation... 
Just got my H51Fc back the other day, it's back in my pocket as the most useful, pleasant, and tough little light around, I'm really glad I managed to put it out of my mind how much I like the little thing.


----------



## Bolster (Mar 24, 2012)

Well...when you consider how much Zebralight dominates this forum (as I type, 7 of the top 12 threads are devoted to Zebralight), you gotta give the non-Zebra folks a place to hang out. This thread is it, and serving that purpose, it gets revived from the dead every once in awhile.


----------



## phoneguy (Mar 25, 2012)

I have never owned one. I looked at getting one years ago but that was when the reliability issues were going on. I currently have a streamlight, a FoxFury and a couple of Energizers. I use them frequently on my hard hat. With the reliability issues not being a concern I would consider purchasing one now.

Bryan


----------



## Lite_me (Mar 25, 2012)

I have 11 reasons why I can't post in this thread.


----------



## vēer (Mar 25, 2012)

LOL

I dont own because Im waiting for them to update their line up, I like their headlamp design, efficiency and high CRI option, so far Ive liked everything about them what Ive read online.
I really wish they update H51 this year, after all H501 will be updated to H502 in coming months with even higher output, so naturally its tempting to get H51 with as high output as H502 but with more focused beam and high CRI emitter 
Will it happen, dont know, ZL has no information regarding HL51 upgrade at the moment.
ZL, you hear me, give me that super H51 upgrade Im dreaming of !


----------



## chriztt (Mar 25, 2012)

Don't own one either, but I did take a look at the product line and liked what I saw. That said, I do know how useful a headlamp can be as I've used many in the past. So perhaps there is a Zebralight in my future!


----------



## excfenix (Mar 25, 2012)

Never owned a Zebralight headlamp. 'Was gonna get one until I became sold on the tripod attachment from Spark. I also like the interchangeable flood/spot lens. I'll probably get one down the road though. I also prefer a centered LED if on my forehead. I do like the efficiency of ZL.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Mar 26, 2012)

I've been shopping for my first headlamp for about four days. I think a Zebralight or a Spark would be prove to be a good choice.

~ Chance 

Thanks hazna for the correction.


----------



## hazna (Mar 26, 2012)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I've been shopping for my first headlamp for about four days. I think a Zebralight or a Spark would be prove to be a good choice. The reasons I will be purchasing a Spark instead of a Zebralight: I read Spark is a USA based company, (produced in China) while Zebralight is entirely operated in China. Additionally I like the clip and magnet options.
> 
> ~ Chance



You got it the other way around. Zebralight is USA based in TX. There are rumors that zebralight plan to make some of their future models in the USA, but we're yet to see that come to fruition. Spark is entirely operated in china.

Either light has it pro's and con's depending. Zebralight tend to have really good and efficient regulation; and also have more mode options. I feel spark has better accessories.


----------



## f22shift (Mar 26, 2012)

i think zebra light's owners are rich enough to live in the usa. i guess spark would have "made it" if it becomes "usa based" too lol
i don't care until it's made in the usa keke and cheap.. keep dreaming..

interesting discussion here. i don't own many zebra lights but i have to say my h501 is my single most used flashlight(home use). it does have a high vf startup(mentioned here) which i hate. it can never be my survival light or only light(heresy i know). a dead alkaline cell starts up on my st5(sl5, same circuit i'm sure) on low while not a peep from my h501.
i still think zebra light makes nice lights for flashlight nerds. so many modes to play with. i would never buy for a friend, it's too complicated.
it's just not confidence inspiring if i had to put my life on the line.

still nice lights though and has it's place. and i love competition. more products around for everyone.


----------



## tickled (Mar 26, 2012)

I'd be an owner if they'd just release the AA-based Q50 and H502 already instead of milking their 18650-based models for all they're worth.


----------



## flashflood (Mar 26, 2012)

I was a non-owner until the SC600, for two reasons: I thought the bulbous head on earlier lights looked gimpy, and the UI sounded terrible. I know, I know -- everyone raves about the UI. (OK, three reasons: automatic revulsion to any product with even a whiff of fan-boy status (he says, typing on his iPad).) But then I'd read an admirer's description of how natural it is -- click and release immediately for high, click and hold briefly for low, click and hold longer to cycle through modes, double-click to change mode groups (mode groups!), and it sure didn't sound simple, memorable, or intuitive.

I was pretty much determined never to buy a ZL until the SC600 came out. It looks great, it's specifically designed for my favorite battery (18650), and it's both super compact and super bright. So I gave in and bought one. And I love it, dammit. The UI is better than I expected, and is probably about the best you can do with one button, though I'd still much prefer separate buttons for on/off and mode control. It is also insanely efficient. I don't know what's different about their driver, but seriously, the SC600 will just go and go and go.


----------



## garbman (Mar 26, 2012)

Im currently don't own a Zebra till now.
But i own 2 Spark's which are nearly there close.
Just waiting for them to update their line with an AA HL with a looong runtime and neutral tint.


----------



## HackerFoo (Mar 26, 2012)

I don't have one yet, but I will be ordering a H600w soon.


----------



## Changchung (Mar 27, 2012)

I dont know why is the thing made in usa, any way the 80% of the lights are made in china, the cheap one and the good ones with supervision of the owners brands for the good ones, others dont, which have no supervision or quality revision are crap. This is no the case with ZL and Spark light, their just have dealers or some one who disptach the lights for the USA costumers. This is my point of view...


SFMI4UT


----------



## PCC (Mar 29, 2012)

I have never owned a ZL. Never really looked into headlights until recently and went with a Spark instead.


----------

